
How do I get allocated a subnet for IPv4? - _RPM
How would I go about getting my own subnet like, say, 194.71.107.0&#x2F;24 (not specific, just an example).<p>Does this type of thing cost a lot of money?
======
wmf
It depends who you are and what your Internet connection is. Usually you rent
it from your ISP or hosting provider; prices vary but it should be less than
$1/month/IP. Note that you don't own these addresses; you're just renting them
from the ISP that owns them.

If you are an ISP (which I'm guessing you aren't) you can get them from
ARIN/RIPE/APNIC/etc. or buy them which is a more complicated topic.

------
angersock
I've got a few class Bs in the 192.168.x.x range I'd be willing to sell you.

~~~
squiguy7
That's amazing, considering every network I jump on gives me an address in
this range.

~~~
angersock
That's why they don't come cheap. You want to buy a subnet you can count on.

------
jasonrojas
[https://www.iana.org/numbers](https://www.iana.org/numbers)

